# Grass burrs?



## gardenista (Jun 19, 2013)

Will grass burrs harm chickens? Will thy eat them? Can they help get rid of them?

Thank you!

Nichole
Denton, Tx


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Normally chickens will eat what they can, they seem to knows what they shouldn't eat. I'm not sure what grass burs are but if they are edible they will eat them, if not they will most likely stay away from them.


----------



## gardenista (Jun 19, 2013)

Grass burs are evil things that thrive in deleted soil and are nearly impossible to kill. Being organic, they are even harder to get rid of. I only bought this place about a year ago. In time. The grass burrs won't have a niche, but for now, they sure do. We give people warnings about wearing long skirts and even pants in the grass. It's like stepping on thorns, and North Texas is famous for them. 

Thank you for your input.


----------

